# My goal...



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

Is to, eat better, and exersize more!!!!

oh I can do it


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Sounds like a goal a lot of people should have.

I know I should.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

good luck my friend! (where do you get your smilies?)


----------



## rebek (Aug 1, 2004)

You may want to try cutting out sugar for dieting. I've just started a diet where I limit the amount of refined sugar. I don't totally cut it out but I limit it. And its suprised me how getting read of the sugar really eliminates a lot of my cravings. The diet doesn't say you can never eat refined sugar again, just in moderation. It also recommend that if you do eat refined sugar eat it with something that will slow your blood sugar down. Like if you eat bread have some olive oil on it. Or have a handful of walnuts before you have a piece of cake. I'm really not one for diets but I can do this and so far its working really well and hopefully it will become a way of life.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

good luck, you can do it


----------

